# VORTEXES



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

OK, I have witnessed Vortexes in action and am convinced they work. Have decided to bite the bullet and get one of two. What are the pros and cons of the models out there, weight, dependability, battery life, etc? What are the best decoys to use on them, Feather Flex, Silly Flyers?

I am thinking about two 6 bird rigs. Is this a good way to go or is one 9 or 12 better?

What am I missing?


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't have any but I've heard they're a pain to carry if you have to but by judging the videos and the way ppl talk about them they would pay for themselves pretty quick. I'd get a four bird if I were you. Cheaper to start with and use some sillosock flyers.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Wulffhunter said:


> I don't have any but I've heard they're a pain to carry if you have to but by judging the videos and the way ppl talk about them they would pay for themselves pretty quick. I'd get a four bird if I were you. Cheaper to start with and use some sillosock flyers.


The sillosocks brand easily disassembles into a package less than the size of a bat bag. in fact they come with a carry bag. Not a pain at all.


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

O sweet. Well then I don't see any downsides to them. Carry on


----------



## StackinSnows (Jan 16, 2011)

Uncle Fuzzy said:


> OK, I have witnessed Vortexes in action and am convinced they work. Have decided to bite the bullet and get one of two. What are the pros and cons of the models out there, weight, dependability, battery life, etc? What are the best decoys to use on them, Feather Flex, Silly Flyers?
> 
> I am thinking about two 6 bird rigs. Is this a good way to go or is one 9 or 12 better?
> 
> What am I missing?


Used them all this spring. Ran all kinds of combinations. Had great success with 2-4 6 bird flyrights. Two 6 bird rotaries next to a 12 bird machine. And a few other days we ran two 6 birds machines next to a 24 bird machine, and that was lights out.

They seem to like the "multiple" look. Best of luck this spring!! :thumb:

Oh, and we run the new Feather Flyers on our machines.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I really like my silosock flyers and rotarys!


----------

